# Granny deadlifting



## RichPopeye (Apr 4, 2016)

http://youtu.be/vsan6Fq1bvc


78 year old lady deadlifting 225. He'll yeah!


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2016)

And she's hitting it for reps! lol That's freakin' great.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 4, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> http://youtu.be/vsan6Fq1bvc
> 
> 
> 78 year old lady deadlifting 225. He'll yeah!



Jenn has been doing great and this video shows it.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 4, 2016)

That just proves my theory: We are weak compared to or parents and grandparents. They had it rough, and they actually survived this world. We are not surviving anymore on the physical aspect, we are only passing through this world, where the only survival there is, is on the economical level.

One of the main reasons I train is to keep my primordial essence, par to my ancestors. When shit hits the fence and things will go all "total chaos", I'm sure to reap what I sow...

Any day now... Any day...


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> That just proves my theory: We are weak compared to or parents and grandparents. They had it rough, and they actually survived this world. We are not surviving anymore on the physical aspect, we are only passing through this world, where the only survival there is, is on the economical level.
> 
> One of the main reasons I train is to keep my primordial essence, par to my ancestors. When shit hits the fence and things will go all "total chaos", I'm sure to reap what I sow...
> 
> Any day now... Any day...



That's heavy man.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 6, 2016)

They showed this video on sportscenters top 10. #jacktgranny


----------



## thqmas (Apr 6, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> That's heavy man.



Most truths are.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 6, 2016)

she didn't lock it out....just sayin.

Had to find something negative to say haha.


----------



## DF (Apr 6, 2016)

Still not buying it!


----------



## saltylifter (May 7, 2016)

Hope when I'm that old I'm not shitting myself


----------



## Hardpr (May 7, 2016)

fake weight. lol jk


----------



## Bigmike (May 7, 2016)

Damnnnn granny, I guess hour never too old to deadlift.

As long as you stay active you can stay strong till you die.

My great grandma lives in the old country,97 and still makes her own  bread and cheese. Picks up sacks of flour and buckets of milk.

Her secret it her own words: "keep moving always and you can keep moving always" 

And my favorite: "eat meat, make you strong, make you real man"


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the support everybody. Been going hard and it's good to get a little recognition.


----------



## saltylifter (May 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> Thanks for the support everybody. Been going hard and it's good to get a little recognition.



It was hard to tell that was you in the video but now that I look harder yep that sure is you. Nice job milo from the first time I seen u lift in the gym to now you still lift like a old lady


----------

